# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  أعذب التهاني المعطرة بـ شذى البنفسج

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





أعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنية الكرام السلام عليكم 

 



عشنـــــــــــــــا معا 
كانت طفولتنا ليست كأي طفولة 
فرحنا معــــــــــــا .. أنا وانتِ وهو وهي 
ومسحنــــــــــــا دموعنــــــــــــــا عن بعضنــــــــــا 
عشنـــــــــــــــــا كل اللحظـــــــــــــــــات بحلوها ومرّهــــــــــــا 



كبرنــــــــــــــــــا معــــــــــــــــــــا .. وتفوقنا معـــــــــــــــــــا 
وبقينــــــــــــــــــــــــــا كالأطفــــــــــــــــــــــال 
لا نفـــــــــــــــــــارق بعضنــــــــــــــــــا 
عاهدنا انفسنا ان نكون كما نريد 
وحققنــــــاه معــــــــــــا 




وبعد سلسلة نجاحاتنا .. وايدينا معـــــــــــــــــــا 
انتقلنا الى معتـــــــــــــــــرك الحياة ، وبقينا معا 

حتى اصبحنـــــــــا نودع احبابنا واحدا تلو الآخر 
تزوجوا وانتقلوا الى عـــالم الزوجية وتمنينا لهم 

السعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادة
ومعـــــــــا ... 


واليوم .. أزف البشرى .. لعزيزتي .. الغالية على قلوبنا 
التي أسرتنـــــا برقتها البالغة ، وتواجدها المتميز دومــــا 
أزف اليكم 

زفاف اختكم في الله .. أختي وصديقتي وابنة خالتي الغالية 

شذى البنفسج 

العضو الرائع .. صاحبة التواجد الرائع .. ازف اليكم البشرى 
واتقدم إليكِ يا شذى لأقول اليوم.. 


علمتني عيناكِ كيف تكـــون للكلمة ألف ألف معنــى 
وعلمني صدقك كيف يكــــون الصدق حيث يكـــون 

علمني تواجدك بيننا .. كيف اشتاق لقلمك الجميــل 
حاولتِ جاهدة الارتقاء بنا نحو العلم الجــــــــــــــاد 

واليوم .. سيكون يوم وفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء لكِ 
ايتهــــــــــــــا الوفية الصـــــــــــــــادقة المخلصة 



ولزوجكِ الرائع سأقول .. 
لك ايها الرائع هذا الأمانة الغالية .. 
فحافظ عليها .. واشكر الله اذ انعم عليك بـ شذى 
ومبــــــــــــــــــــــارك لكما 




 



دعينا نقول ما في قلوبنا .. وفاءا وتقديرا لكِ 
لعلنـــا نفيكِ حقكِ علينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 



ودعيني اقول لكِ شيئـــــــا يا ابنة خالتي.. 
يا عروس الدنيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 



لا تتركينا .. فنحن قد اعتدنا عليكِ .. اريد وعـدا منكِ 
ان تبقي معنا .. حتى في ســـــفرك .. لأننا وببساطة 
لا نقوى على الاستمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرار بدونكِ .. 


 


بارك الله لكما .. وجمع بينكما على خير 
وبالرفاه والبنين  :Smile:  






عقبالكم يا بنات المنتدى 
وعقبالكم يا شباب 
وعقبالي  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف مبروك شذى البنفسج الله يبسطك ويسعدك دوم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف مبروك شذى البنفسج الله يبسطك ويسعدك دوم


 



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب .. عقبال ما نشوفك عريس يا عبود  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

يا احلى عروس

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الف الف الف الف مليون مبروك لاختي شذى البنسفج

وعقبال عند العزابيه

و الله فرحتني اخوي بهالخبريه الحلوه

يا اخوان الحفله داخل الدردشه
قومو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب .. عقبال ما نشوفك عريس يا عبود





الله يخليك ويسعدك ان شاء الله يا حب واياك وكل شب وبنت الله يستر علينا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] عقبالكم يا غاليين والله يبارك فيكم  :Smile: 


والله بعرفكم ما بتقصروا كلكم زوووووووووووووووق  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

مبروك يا حلو والله انتي بتستاهلي وعقبال الاولاد الزغتورين الحوين  :Bl (13):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبروك يا حلو والله انتي بتستاهلي وعقبال الاولاد الزغتورين الحوين


 

 
اهلا انوس الله يبارك فيكِ واهلا وسهلا بكِ معنا يا رائعة ..


عقبـــــــــــــــــالك ..  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

الف مليون تريلون مبروووووك واخيرا اجى خبر يفرح بهالمنتدى

بضنها اول عضو هون يتزوج صح؟؟؟

يلا شدو حيلكم ياعضاء الحصن شدى فتحت الباب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف مليون تريلون مبروووووك واخيرا اجى خبر يفرح بهالمنتدى
> 
> بضنها اول عضو هون يتزوج صح؟؟؟
> 
> يلا شدو حيلكم ياعضاء الحصن شدى فتحت الباب


 
 
ان شاء الله بتضل اخبار المنتدى كلها حلوة من يوم وطالع

شكرا دليلة على تواجدك الرائع والله يبارك فيكِ



عقبالك  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ألف مبروك لشذى 
بارك اللهم لكما وجمعكما على خير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ألف مبروك لشذى 
> بارك اللهم لكما وجمعكما على خير


 
 
الله يبارك فيك يا جنتل كلك زوووووووووووووق ..

عقبالك يا حلووووووووو  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

ألف ألف مبروووك شذى ...

ويــــا رب تتهني بحياتك وتكوني سعيده فيها آآآمين ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ألف ألف مبروووك شذى ...
> 
> ويــــا رب تتهني بحياتك وتكوني سعيده فيها آآآمين ..


 

شكرا اخي عمر وبارك الله فيك وعقبالك  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يطرحلهم البركة ...

مبارك :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله يطرحلهم البركة ...
> 
> مبارك


الله يبارك فيكِ اختي الكريمة هنــــــــاء ورزقك زوجا صالحا عاجلا غير آجل..
لكِ مني اعذب المُنى بالتوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

[align=center]الف      :Eh S:   الف     :Eh S:   الف
مبروك
[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف مبروك ...

----------


## العالي عالي

*


الف الف مليون مبروك للعضوة الغالية 

شذي البنفسج 

على الزواج 

ان شاء الله حياة سعيدة 





واعتذر عن تأخري بالتهنئة 



*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا يا رب وعقبالكم ..
شكرا الكم كتير والله انكم اخوان غاليين علاي كتييير ...
شكرا الك ابن خالتي .. جد انك اروع واطيب واجمل انسان شفتو بحياتي .. كلك زوووء حماده..

انا رح ضل ادخل المنتدى يوميا .. بس هالفترة مشغولة بالتحضيرات وبالسفر على كندا بسبب ضروف دراسة خطيبي  للدكتوراه .. عقبال عندكم ..

بكرا حفلة الخطوبة الكل مدعو .. 

شكرا الكم ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دكتوراة الله يباركلك فيه ان شاء الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله يبارك فيكم جميعا يا رب وعقبالكم ..
> شكرا الكم كتير والله انكم اخوان غاليين علاي كتييير ...
> شكرا الك ابن خالتي .. جد انك اروع واطيب واجمل انسان شفتو بحياتي .. كلك زوووء حماده..
> 
> انا رح ضل ادخل المنتدى يوميا .. بس هالفترة مشغولة بالتحضيرات وبالسفر على كندا بسبب ضروف دراسة خطيبي للدكتوراه .. عقبال عندكم ..
> 
> بكرا حفلة الخطوبة الكل مدعو .. 
> 
> شكرا الكم ..


 
 
تروحي وترجعيلنا بالسلامة يا عزيزتي الله يوفقك ولا يحرمنا منك ..

شذى انتي رح تبقي معنا واحنا ما بنستغني عنك ابدا .. لا تطولي الغيبة اوك؟


بتمنالك السعادة والنجاح بحياتك .. وابدا ما رح انسى ايام طفولتنا الرائعة..


والف الف مبروك  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يبارك فيكم جميعا يا رب وعقبالكم ..
> شكرا الكم كتير والله انكم اخوان غاليين علاي كتييير ...
> شكرا الك ابن خالتي .. جد انك اروع واطيب واجمل انسان شفتو بحياتي .. كلك زوووء حماده..
> 
> انا رح ضل ادخل المنتدى يوميا .. بس هالفترة مشغولة بالتحضيرات وبالسفر على كندا بسبب ضروف دراسة خطيبي  للدكتوراه .. عقبال عندكم ..





> بكرا حفلة الخطوبة الكل مدعو ..  
> 
> شكرا الكم ..


 


الف الف مبروك 

وان شاء الله ترجعي بالسلامة 

المنتدي ما بستغني عنك انتي اخت 

عزيزة على الكل 

واكيد فرحتنا كبيرة بزواجك وعقبال عند الجميع 

ان شاء الله انتي فاتحة خير على باقي الاعضاء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف الف مبروك  
> وان شاء الله ترجعي بالسلامة  
> المنتدي ما بستغني عنك انتي اخت  
> عزيزة على الكل  
> واكيد فرحتنا كبيرة بزواجك وعقبال عند الجميع  
> ان شاء الله انتي فاتحة خير على باقي الاعضاء


 

 
الله يسعدك يا حبيبي محمد وعقبال ما نسمع انك خاطب وناوي عالجيزة  :Smile: 

والله بدعيلك من قلبي انو ربنا يرزقك ببنت الحلال لانك بتستاهل كل خير ..


بارك الله فيك وعقبالك  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]الف  الف  الف
> مبروك
> [/align]


 


الله يبارك فيكِ دموع الورد وعقبالك  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف مبروك ...


 

الله يبارك فيك معاذ وعقبال عندك يا حلو  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يسعدك يا حبيبي محمد وعقبال ما نسمع انك خاطب وناوي عالجيزة 
> 
>  والله بدعيلك من قلبي انو ربنا يرزقك ببنت الحلال لانك بتستاهل كل خير ..
> 
> 
>  بارك الله فيك وعقبالك





شو القصة 

خلينا صحاب هدوء  :Icon28:  :Icon28:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شو القصة  
> خلينا صحاب هدوء


 

خلص خلص متل ما بدك  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
ألف ألف ألف مبرروك يا بنت خالتي العزيزة 

بارك الله لكما وعليكما وجمع بينكما على خير



اليوم يوم زفافك .. جعله الله بداية لكل أفراحك يا عزيزتي



مبارك عليكِ  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## anoucha



----------


## عدلات الجبارات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


                           الف الف الف الف الف



                                         الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيك انوشة ويبارك فيك اخي الكريم عقبالكم  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يبارك فيكووو جميعا وعقبالكم يا رب ..
هدوء شكرا كتير الك كلك زووووء والله .. عقبال وانت متزوج ومحقق كل يالي ببالك
 :SnipeR (5):

----------

